# Style - Name und Infos gesucht



## webfreak (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

immer häufiger sieht man Web-Seiten/TV-Werbung/.. mit einem Style wie z.B. auf der Homepage Viva.TV zu sehen ist.

Dazu habe ich jetzt 2 Fragen:

1. Wie nennt man diesen Style? Hat das überhaupt einen Namen?
2. Wie wird das gemacht? In einem Grafik Programm mit Brushes, ... oder in einem Vektorprogramm? Was ist sinnvoller?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen weiter helfen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Mai 2005)

webfreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wie nennt man diesen Style? Hat das überhaupt einen Namen?
> 2. Wie wird das gemacht? In einem Grafik Programm mit Brushes, ... oder in einem Vektorprogramm? Was ist sinnvoller?



1. Dabei handelt es sich um den sog. Vektorstyle - bei Google und hier im Forum gibt es
jede Menge Threads darüber

2. Das geht am besten mit vektorbasierten Programmen wie bspw. Freehand oder Illustrator,
ist aber genauso gut mit Photoshop zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Carndret (30. Mai 2005)

Also ich würde ihn jetzt spontan als Silhouetten-Style    bezeichnen/taufen, weil man hin und wierder richtige Figuren (bei VIVA eher Tierchen) erkennen kann.
Machen würde ich das wahrscheinlich in Photoshop mit dem Pfad Tool, also im Prinzip als Vektografik, da man damit solche Silhouetten leichter bearbeiten und verändern kann. Mit Brushes bräuchte man da denke ich zu lang. Mir wäre das zu anstrengend.

//mal wieder zu spät ... dafür hätte ich eine genauere Antwort auf Frage 1


----------

